
Ask HN: Suggestions for learning English language? - 0x54MUR41
Hi HN,<p>This question came from my mind because I feel that my English language doesn&#x27;t improve in every single day. When I was writing this question, for example, I got stuck in the middle. I have something to say, but it&#x27;s hard to write it on sentences. Beside that, I fear that I have grammar mistakes.<p>English is not my first language. If there is vocabulary that I have never heard before, I check out on the dictionary. I tend to improve my English. Writing, listening, speaking, and reading are my goals (order means the priority). So, how do you learn English language?<p>Note: if you suggest books, resources, or even stories, please don&#x27;t hesitate to share it.<p>Thank you.
======
happy-go-lucky
Four essential skills in learning a new language are reading, writing,
speaking, and listening (not necessarily in that order).

Learn to read. Read good stuff written by native speakers of the language.
Learn correct pronunciation. When you come across new words, look them up.

Learn grammar. Practice writing. Start with small sentences. Write about
anything you like or experience. Show it to an authority and make sure it is
grammatically correct. Learn from your own mistakes.

Start speaking the language. Be around those who communicate in the same
language.

Practice listening. Listen to native speakers, radio programs, podcasts etc.
Be attentive.

Keep visiting HN. Read comments. Observe how HNers express their views. Learn
from contextual usage of the language.

That is just a beginning. Carry out those activities regularly.

~~~
0x54MUR41
Thank you for suggestions. I will do it.

------
happy-go-lucky
IMO, how good you are in your native language influences your learning of a
foreign language.

